# Blue Moscow Guppies



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been breeding feeder guppies (actually Endler x's I believe) from the pet shop for a few months now with good success. They have really been enjoying some plants that I made a trade for here.

My best friend in GA recently acquired some extra female Blue Moscow Guppies from a show breeder.

She sent me six that I put in another tank and they look quite good. At least according to the pics I've seen online.

I'm used to breeding ornamental fowl and abiding by rigorous standards of perfection. I've been looking at the fish and picking them apart by habit according to the birds. I notice that some have light colored irises (of the eyes) and other are dark.

The tails are the same shape pretty much. Only differing in the amout of curve at the end. I would describe it as if one was to draw back a bow and it becomes slightly more and less arched.

The color seems good as I found described online - blue in the light with scales etched in black when not in direct light. The color extends from the tail fin to 3/4 of the way up body. These are young yet and I notice more color every day. It's creeping up further on the body.

Body shape is uniform and full.

The fowl I breed have complex standards of perfection. Everything has a set appearance to meet - eye color, plumage color and shape, leg color and shape, head shape, weight, etc. Is it the same for the fish, and if so where do I find a copy of the standard for blue Moscows so that I know what to breed to?

Today I found three babies in the tank  and I want to know what to select for when they get older.

Thanks.
Bye for now,


David


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

you might want to check the web for show guppy associations and such...
I just did a quick google
http://www.world-guppy.de/


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link... I wonder if the standards are the same from country to country. The fowl standards vary from country to country. I don't raise Yokohamas, but the British Yok and the American Yok are very different birds.

The reason I wonder is because the site ends in ".de", a German site.

I'll see what I can find from the clubs.
Bye for now,


David


----------

